# Log furniture



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 15, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but seems to be the best fit. 

Does anyone make rough log furniture? I am looking into making a bed at first. I can buy all the tenon cutters and everything else cheaper then just buying the bed. Just wanted to see if anyone has experience with this. Thanks,


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a little experience enough to know that a bed is to big of a project for my skills.I would try to make something smaller just to get the feel of the tools . The tools you see for making log furniture aren't as easy to work with as you think they woud be and not as easy as they are shown in video's. After making a few pieces I don't think I would even want to make a bed. I can see why some of these guys who do this charge what they do . Lot of work and not to mention time goes into those bigger projects


The biggest draw back to log furniture if you make your own lumber from scratch and use tree limbs or small diameter logs is that nothing is truely uniform, square or planed to an even thickness. You have to fudge here and there and assemble it the best you can.

If you buy the wood you can save yourself quite a bit of time but the lumber yard only has so many selections to choose from because most of the wood at a store or yard is for the constuction industry. 

Good luck and hope your project works out.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 7, 2012)

Subsribe.


----------



## grimreaper0202 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Pre-made kits*

There's premade bed kits if you want to go that route. Just by the tenon maker off amazon and cut the tenons/drill the holes and assemble. No bark stripping required. Not the cheapest, but i'm guessing it's still cheaper than what people charge for them. 

bed kit - Peeled Pine Log Bed Lumber Kits - Rockler Woodworking Tools

tenon maker(s) - Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: 1 1/2" Power Tenon Cutter (doesn't come with the forstner bit)

FREE SHIPPING — Lumberjack Tools Home Series Tenon Cutter Beginners Kit — 1 1/2in., Model# HSBK1 | Log Furniture Tool Kits| Northern Tool + Equipment

If you're getting into it to make a lot of log furniture, bar stools, coffee tables, ect then a smaller set that is the tenon cutter and boring bit all in one might be worth getting too. 

kit - Buy 5 Piece Plug and Tenon Cutter Set at Woodcraft


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 14, 2012)

I can get all the wood i want from tree jobs. I already have enough wood to build 2 or more bed frames just sitting around right now. But thanks for the links. There tenon cutters are cheaper then others i found so far.


----------

